# Weird characters, probably wrong TERM var value



## krnlpk (Sep 14, 2010)

When I use a curse/dialog like console program (like sysinstall or finch), boxes are drawn using strange characters (like Ã„ or Â³) instead of normal lines. 
I think it could happen because my TERM variable (that is now set as cons25) is wrong...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2010)

cons25 is fine for console use (it's the default). If you ssh into that box xterm is a more appropriate TERM.


----------



## krnlpk (Sep 14, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> cons25 is fine for console use (it's the default). If you ssh into that box xterm is a more appropriate TERM.



But I can't understand why those lines are shown with that weird chars...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2010)

It's probably due to localization.


----------



## aragon (Sep 15, 2010)

Terminal Emulation troubleshooting... Not for the weak at heart. 

How are you accessing your FreeBSD box?


----------



## krnlpk (Sep 15, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Terminal Emulation troubleshooting... Not for the weak at heart.
> 
> How are you accessing your FreeBSD box?



Yes, I access my box via ssh.


----------



## aragon (Sep 15, 2010)

krnlpk said:
			
		

> Yes, I access my box via ssh.


With what terminal emulator?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2010)

Sometimes the font used in a terminal program doesn't have the line drawing characters.  Seems like I've seen this in putty, but it's been a while.

The fix is to use a different font, if available.


----------

